# First Sharpening Set - What Do You Think?



## robenco15 (Oct 16, 2015)

Hello,

I currently own a Henckels 4 Star set, Konosuke HD2 240mm Gyuto, and a Teruyasu Fujiwara Najiri 150mm Petty.

I own a DMT Duo Sharp Fine/Extra Fine and strops. I have gotten pretty good with them. I use the DMT Duo Sharp for my Henckels and then finish on the strops and they are still very sharp after owning the knives for 4 years. I only use the strops on my Konosuke HD2 and have been able to keep it as sharp as the day I got it and I used the strops to correct an uneven bevel polish on the T-F petty as well as sharpen it.

I think I am a month or so from ordering stones and wanted to just post my shopping list here and get opinions on it. Make sure I'm not being redundant anywhere or spending my money improperly.

To start, here is what I own and use:

DMT Duo Sharp Fine/Extra Fine
Balsa Wood strop with 3 micron compound
Balsa Wood strop with 1 micron compound
Horse Leather Strop

Planning on buying:

Imanishi Two Sided 1k/6k stone
Suehiro Rika 5k
Kitayama 8k Water Stone

I don't have any experience sharpening, just stropping. No idea about if a water stone is preferable over a splash and go stone. Also wasn't sure if Shapton Glass stones are something I should be looking at.

Thank you for your input on this!


----------



## chinacats (Oct 17, 2015)

If you buy the combo stone, skip the 5k or better yet, buy the 5k and a single 1k stone. Don't necessarily need anything as high as 8k unless you have single bevels--that said, some people finish db's this high but on synthetics I would stop at 5k.


----------



## daveb (Oct 17, 2015)

As mentioned you have some redundancy with the 5K, 6K and 8K stones you are planning on. Suggest that you would be well served to pick up a solid 1-2K mid level stone and the 5K Rika. The Bestor 1.2K is frequently paired with the 5K. These will work well with your Henks and J knives.


----------



## mkriggen (Oct 17, 2015)

Agree with previous posts, 5k will take care of needs. If you want to go to 8K (not necessary, but I do it because it's fun), I would look at a Gesshin 8K or a Naniwa 'Snow White' 8K. The Kitayama is a great stone, but it doesn't seem to work as a stand alone 8K. Dave made a great post about it here... http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/7546-The-Misunderstood-Kitayama?highlight=kitayama , and I can attest by experience that he knows what he's talking about.

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## fujiyama (Oct 17, 2015)

Couldn't have said it better than the men before me. 

I would go 2000 Chosera and 5000 Rika. 

No need for 8000 since you strop. Get a feel for what the 5000 can do, which will take some time! Then look into a Snow White. 

A 1k to 5k jump is pretty big (yet possible). The Chosera stones cuts fast, hence my recommendation for the 2k. It's a versatile stone that I think you'd love using.


----------



## psfred (Oct 17, 2015)

The classic "beginner's set" is a stone holder, a Bester 1200, and the Suehiro Rika 5000. Hard to go wrong at around $100 for the set. The Bester is a great stone, quite adequate for your Japanese knives and works well with the German ones, too. I have one because it cuts A2 tool steel in woodworking tools fast enough to be usable without dishing much. 

Chosera's are fine, so are a number of other stones, but the Bester/Rika set works fine for nearly everything. Be aware that there is quite the rabbit hole surrounding sharpening stones, you can spend a lifetime and a small fortune exploring it.....

Peter


----------



## Matus (Oct 17, 2015)

All good advice was already given (getting 1k and 5k or 6k) - I would only add a coarse stone. Sooner or later you will be sharpening some seriously dull knives (or you need to take out some chips, repair a tip or thin a blade) and starting with 1k stone just may take too long. So adding something about 500 would be a good idea.


----------



## robenco15 (Oct 17, 2015)

miyabi said:


> A 1k to 5k jump is pretty big (yet possible). The Chosera stones cuts fast, hence my recommendation for the 2k. It's a versatile stone that I think you'd love using.



I was under the impression, based on things I've read and been told, that the Suehiro 5k isn't a true 5k and acts more like a 3-4k and was therefore a great bridge between a 1k and a 6k. 

All of you are saying that isn't correct?


----------



## ThEoRy (Oct 17, 2015)

robenco15 said:


> Planning on buying:
> 
> Imanishi Two Sided 1k/6k stone
> Suehiro Rika 5k
> Kitayama 8k Water Stone



Having the rika and a 6k stone is redundant so just skip the combo stone and get you a bester 1200 instead. Also, what use do you have for the kitiyama? It is generally used for single bevel knives like yanagiba. The edge is too fine for the knives you have. You can just stop at the rika and win. I would consider a lower grit stone instead. Possibly the Beston 500 or a Gesshin 400.


----------



## robenco15 (Oct 17, 2015)

This sounds like a set-up that could work. I was considering the 8k to further refine my edges, but now it wouldn't be worthwhile? Dave seems to like the 8k and 10k. 

http://japaneseknifesharpening.blogspot.com/2010/02/suehiro-rika-5000x.html?m=1


----------



## chinacats (Oct 17, 2015)

robenco15 said:


> This sounds like a set-up that could work. I was considering the 8k to further refine my edges, but now it wouldn't be worthwhile? Dave seems to like the 8k and 10k.
> 
> http://japaneseknifesharpening.blogspot.com/2010/02/suehiro-rika-5000x.html?m=1



Not to speak for Dave, but he sharpens all kinds of knives...his needs will be much different than most members. If you look at the last line on the page you linked--"Yes, after all this time I still use these stones. The Beston 500x, Bester 1200x, & Suehiro Rika 5k are my core set. Best regardless of the cost." I think you will find these stones to be all you would ever need.


----------



## robenco15 (Oct 17, 2015)

chinacats said:


> Not to speak for Dave, but he sharpens all kinds of knives...his needs will be much different than most members. If you look at the last line on the page you linked--"Yes, after all this time I still use these stones. The Beston 500x, Bester 1200x, & Suehiro Rika 5k are my core set. Best regardless of the cost." I think you will find these stones to be all you would ever need.



Thanks man. I appreciate the help. My only other question would be would a 2k stone instead of a 1.2k might be a little bit better? Would my German knives benefit from a 2k stone (I believe that is the max grit that they benefit from)? I think my DMT DuoSharp's extra fine is around a 1.2k or so. I wouldn't use my Konosuke on the Duosharp though, but I would on a 1.2k or 2k. 2k may be too high to start a japanese knife on? 

Aside from that, I'm all set then. I'll do 500k Beston and either a 1.2k or 2k stone, depending on the ressponse I get, and the 5k Suehiro Rika. 

Thanks!


----------



## robenco15 (Oct 17, 2015)

Nevermind the above, this is what I will be buying:

Beston 500
Bester 1.2K
Suhiro Rika 5K
20X Pocket Magnifier
Rock Hard Deburring Block 

All for $140. 

Thanks for all of the help. You saved me a lot of money!


----------



## natto (Oct 18, 2015)

robenco15 said:


> Nevermind the above, this is what I will be buying:
> 
> Beston 500
> Bester 1.2k ...



Why not use the duoSharp? Where does it fit your line up of stones? There must be some benefit in it!


----------



## Matus (Oct 18, 2015)

First of all - I do not think you will need 8k stone. Edges that are too fine tend to slip on certain types of foods (like tomatoes). Most kitchen tasks tent to be easier to accomplish with edge that is less fine than 6k - at least that is my impression so far.

1k vs 2k - that would entirely depend on the stones in question. For example - I also use 2k stone, but that is Gesshin 2k which is incredibly fast for its grit (and the best stone I have ever used). I can well imagine that other 2k stones might feel too slow to start sharpening on (general rule of thumb is - the finer grit the 'slower' the stone is). In other words - if you plan to start sharpening on 2k instead of 1k, than you should check whether the stone you are considering is up to the task. It does not make much sense to start with too fine stone and in return spend unnecessarily long time sharpening. Example - I once (when I was starting to learn free hand sharpening on water stones) used 1k stone to thin a knife - it took forever with not too impressive results.

Jump from 1k to 5k should be no issue. 1k does the work and you only use the 5k to make the edge finer.

The stone setup you plan to buy should give you all you need for a long time. Once you gain experience you may or may not want to do some changes to that setup - after all it is also matter of taste and preferences what you like to use.

What ever stones you get, be sure to check the videos from Jon - about the best there is to learn sharpening.[video=youtube;GB3jkRi1dKs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GB3jkRi1dKs&list=PLEBF55079F53216AB[/video] 

Have fun


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Oct 18, 2015)

I would get a flattening plate and some type of holder as well.


----------



## robenco15 (Oct 18, 2015)

Almost got a flattening plate but it was 80 or 90 dollars. I'm going to go to Autozone and buy some sandpaper for now. I'll eventually get a flattening stone. 

I'll also use a wet towel for now. I'll see though. Thanks!


----------



## SousVideLoca (Oct 18, 2015)

Yeah, those flattening plates are super fast and nice to use, but it's hard to justify the price. A piece of drywall screen mounted to a marble tile will run you like $3, and keep your stones dead flat as well.


----------



## ThEoRy (Oct 18, 2015)

robenco15 said:


> Almost got a flattening plate but it was 80 or 90 dollars. I'm going to go to Autozone and buy some sandpaper for now. I'll eventually get a flattening stone.
> 
> I'll also use a wet towel for now. I'll see though. Thanks!



Jon at JKI has a really nice flattening plate for $65.
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...ing-accessories/diamond-flattening-plate.html


----------



## Matus (Oct 18, 2015)

Do not hesitate to go one step at a time. I have also started with a sanding paper on a floor tile. It did get the job done. Today I use a diamond flattening stone and still find it cold use some improvement - some sort of grip or handle - I find it hard to hold that few mm thick piece of metal.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 21, 2015)

robenco15 said:


> Nevermind the above, this is what I will be buying:
> 
> Beston 500
> Bester 1.2K
> ...



Looks good to me the Bester & Rika are good stones. I have seen the 140 Atoma for around 80.00. Have had mine 3 years & I use it a lot. It is worth it to get a low grit diamond plate. It has several uses Bevel & level stones, chips & tip repair, thinning dull knives, your Beston 500 will wear much faster than a always flat atoma plate. Have not tried Jon's plate, but really like the Atoma's.


----------



## dands (Oct 25, 2015)

keithsaltydog said:


> Looks good to me the Bester & Rika are good stones. I have seen the 140 Atoma for around 80.00. Have had mine 3 years & I use it a lot. It is worth it to get a low grit diamond plate. It has several uses Bevel & level stones, chips & tip repair, thinning dull knives, your Beston 500 will wear much faster than a always flat atoma plate. Have not tried Jon's plate, but really like the Atoma's.



Amazon is now carrying Atoma with prime shipping (although inventory was pretty shot last I checked). Amazon also carries cheaper DMT plates which come in different grits (about $40 cheaper than the Atomas).


----------



## richard (Oct 26, 2015)

I got an Atoma 400 from Amazon and I love it. I've read some say that they loved DMT's, but after trying an Atoma they could never go back.


----------



## alterwisser (Oct 30, 2015)

I am considering buying the Bester 1200 and Rika 5k as well. What's the best/cheapest place to get them? (if anyone is allowed to make that recommendation ...) ...


----------



## daveb (Oct 30, 2015)

If's a fairly common set - in large part because they work so well together. I would start with Martell's Japanese Knife Sharpening site and Japanese Natural Stones for availability/price. Might even put up a WTB thread.


----------



## alterwisser (Oct 30, 2015)

daveb said:


> If's a fairly common set - in large part because they work so well together. I would start with Martell's Japanese Knife Sharpening site and Japanese Natural Stones for availability/price. Might even put up a WTB thread.



Store is already closed [emoji22]


----------

